# MY visit to Kuala Lumpur - 2015



## Patrick Highrise (Sep 11, 2002)

*Kuala Lumpur part 9*

*Kuala Lumpur part 9*

161.
Along the Jalan Ampang.









162.
Thats a long road so we are still on it! 









163.
Ritz Carlton Residenzes u/c









164.
Ritz Carlton and Menara Bangkok Bank u/c









165.
Ritz Carlton and Menara Bangkok Bank u/c with the KL Tower.









166.
On our way towards Little India and Chow Kit. Highest tower in view is almost 200m tall.









167.
Along the river.









168.
Little India.









169.
KL









170.
Street.









171.
Busy crossing.









172.
We are in Chow Kit with view towards the KL Tower.









173.
Public transport KL Style.









174.
Towers.









175.
Multiple use of space!









176.
A stall in Chow Kit near the big market in that neighbourhood.









177.
This market!









178.
With view towards the twins.









179.
We walk further into the area. The building u/c you van also see in picture #76.









180.
Just around the cornes of this building under construction you get these kind of views!  :banana:


----------



## sc4 (Apr 6, 2006)

Nice pics Patrick....hopefully you enjoyed your visit here. It should be "Jalan" for street/road. "Jalang" means like *****/prostitute/b!tch in Malay.....:hilarious


----------



## Patrick Highrise (Sep 11, 2002)

^^ oops!!!


----------



## Patrick Highrise (Sep 11, 2002)

sc4 said:


> Nice pics Patrick....hopefully you enjoyed your visit here. It should be "Jalan" for street/road. "Jalang" means like *****/prostitute/b!tch in Malay.....:hilarious


changed it troughout my series! thanx for the heads up!

I must say I really liked KL!! Very cool, relaxed and enjoyable city! 
Enough to see and do for everyone! Skyscrapers, nice green areas, shopping, museums, scenic views, multiculti area and sites. Just so nice!  :banana:


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

Nice pictures, one of the "must see cities" in Asia.


----------



## sc4 (Apr 6, 2006)

Patrick Highrise said:


> changed it troughout my series! thanx for the heads up!
> 
> I must say I really liked KL!! Very cool, relaxed and enjoyable city!
> Enough to see and do for everyone! Skyscrapers, nice green areas, shopping, museums, scenic views, multiculti area and sites. Just so nice!  :banana:


We welcome you back again.....I will be planning to visit the Netherlands in my lifetime.....


----------



## Patrick Highrise (Sep 11, 2002)

*Kuala Lumpur part 10*

*Kuala Lumpur part 10*

181.
In the Chow Kit area.









182.
Back on the (outside) market.









183.
Further along on the market.









184.
Crossing the street by a bridge.









185.
Looking over traffic.









186.
The market and Petronas as backdrop.









187.
Just lovely walking along in the City 









188.
Monorail and KL Tower.









189.









190.
Monorail 









191.
Back in the Little India area of the city.









192.
Back at streetlevel.









193.
Colourfull facades.









194.
Advertisements









195.
Little India.









196.
Officebuilding with yet another mall.









197.
KL Tower.









198.
Along the Jalan Sultan Ismail









199.
At a crossing.









200.


----------



## Limak11 (Apr 14, 2014)

Monorail looks nice  I like the KL Tower too


----------



## argory (Jan 22, 2004)

Patrick Highrise said:


> changed it troughout my series! thanx for the heads up!
> 
> I must say I really liked KL!! Very cool, relaxed and enjoyable city!
> Enough to see and do for everyone! Skyscrapers, nice green areas, shopping, museums, scenic views, multiculti area and sites. Just so nice!  :banana:


Wonderful travelogue of the city - and it's great to hear that you had a good time Patrick!:cheers:

Thanks for the all the nice captures of KL.


----------



## Patrick Highrise (Sep 11, 2002)

*Kuala Lumpur part 11*

*Kuala Lumpur part 11*

201.
Naza Towers.









202.
Again with some residentials around it.









203.
Streetview in a street near my hotel.









204.
At Jalan Beragan.









205.
The next day (my final day in KL) in the park.









206.
More park area.









207.
Fountain.









208.
Nice residential with some trees on the roofarea.  









209.
Hotel u/c (Ruma hotel).
http://www.cgarchitect.com/content/portfolioitems/2013/08/84582/ab1306-nk-0226_large.jpg









210.
Twins seen from inside the Suria KLCC mall.









211.
The old central railway station of KL.









212.
Across the street a gem of building, officebuilding of the KTM railway company. 









213.
Station and KL Tower on the left.









214.
At the national mosque of Malaysia.









215.
Again.









216.
Outside area at the mosque and the towers at KL Sentral in the background.









217.
Still at the mosque; a beautifull building and also nice public space around it.









218.









We walk further op the hill into the Lake Gardens area. Beside beying a extra green area for the city, you can find interesting sights here (museums, planetarium, KL bird park etc)

219.
Looking at the city.









220.
The national mosque and Times Square in the back.









One part still to go!


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

I really like the look of Kuala Lumpur. Clean, Colourful, humid.


----------



## Patrick Highrise (Sep 11, 2002)

*Kuala Lumpur part 12*

*Kuala Lumpur part 12*

On the last day I went to the KL Bird Park.

221.









222.









223.









224.









225.









226.










227.
Sometimes you really need to go and find the birds to get them on camera 









228.









229.









230.
Feeding time!









231.
In a specific part of the park you can find the hornbills. Really cool looking birds! 









232.









233.









Further we go in the Garden Lakes area to the orchid gardens.

234.









235.









And after that also a visiti to the buttefly park. I didn't expect that butterflies can be so big! Even more dificult to get them good on a picture... 

236.
On our way to the butterflies I had this view. 









237.









238.









239.









240.
And we are back at the station.









241.
Cool mural!! 









242.
Shabby Chinatown.









243.
Looking at the other 'entrance' of Petaling street.









244.
The Chan See Shu Yuen Clan House (Temple).









245.
Interesting details on the facade.









246.
At the inner courtyard of the temple.









247.
Kuan Yin Temple.









248.









249.
Mural and KL Tower.









Thanx for viewing this thread, likes and reactions! kay:


----------

